# New mods for diesels



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

So I'm over seas with limited access to the Internet but I'm curious to see if they have any new mods for the cruze diesel. It's getting close to my time to come home and I'm going to wanna improve the performance of my cruze. So if anyone has found good things that work good for my kinda car please share.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

New mods since when? Trifecta released a tune at the end of September...


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

How good is the tune? I been gone since before September and haven't really had time to research like I would like to


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

As a tune, it's great!

But as good as the Fleece tune? Maybe not quite.

Trifecta Tune is cheaper by $100
Trifecta Tune requires laptop to flash ECU vs Fleece has handheld
Trifecta Tune comes with a new Transmission Tune
Trifecta Tune only has one level of tuning vs Fleece has 3
Trifecta 50hp tune drivability better than Fleece 50hp tune, but Fleece 30 & 40hp tune drivability is better than Trifecta.
Trifecta Customer Service is more responsive

2 sides of the same coin IMHO.


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

You said that it have a transmission tune. I read somewhere that our transmissions couldn't hold more that 345ft/lbs. How close to that limit is this getting the car? That is if what I read was even true.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> As a tune, it's great!
> 
> But as good as the Fleece tune? Maybe not quite.
> 
> ...


Pretty good description but I would say Trifecta's customer service can be just as terrible.

As far as the Trifecta transmission programming, I honestly don't notice any difference.

If I could go back in time I would have stayed with Fleece since I already had it in my hand, mainly because of the drive ability factor (much smoother and linear than Trifecta) and the convenience of having the handheld.

For the $100 difference though, it's a toss up. Although you could get a Fleece tune through a reseller as well for cheaper...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Trifecta also claims it doesn't change the flash counter in the ecu


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

